# Stalker jailed for planting child porn on a computer



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=9090


> An elaborate scheme to get the husband of a co-worker he was obsessed  with locked up in jail, backfired on Ilkka Karttunen, a 48-year from  Essex.
> 
> His plan was to get the husband arrested so that he could have a go at a  relationship with the woman, and to do this he broke into the couple's  home while they were sleeping, used their family computer to download  child pornography and then removed the hard drive and mailed it  anonymously to the police, along with a note that identified the owner.



Wow.  just, wow.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow is right! It's creepy and disturbing. I'm glad the real perpetrator was caught. Reminds me of the movie Consenting Adults.


----------

